
Show HN: Light weight CoinMarketCap.com alternative with additional insights - padho
https://chainswap.io
======
eecks
Looks good but is really confusing.

What does this mean:

= $2,054.37 to reach marketcap

~~~
padho
Thanks for the feedback! It means that a single unit of the currency you are
looking at must reach 2,054.37$ to obtain the same market cap as your selected
base currency.

------
TokyoKid
I've heard that crypto market caps are extremely misleading. Any take on this?

~~~
brianjking
Misleading in what way? The Korean exchanges definitely artificially inflate
the value so I'm glad coinmarketcap.com and livecoinwatch.com allow excluding
them from the average.

~~~
synthmeat
Market cap and Korean exchanges are two problems, though they share a bit.

Ideally, you should be able to specify _exact_ exchanges you want to see, and
what algorithm to apply to it (i.e. give more weight to daily volume) to
produce a single-dimension value. As you can see, that's always going to be
lossy. And then you get into UX challenges actual presentation of all that
data with all the knobs and switches.

We at Live Coin Watch[1] make it our daily fight to be as far off as possible
from _misleading_ or _incorrect_ and it's a never-ending fight.

[1] [https://www.livecoinwatch.com](https://www.livecoinwatch.com)

